# Najdi sheep ((Pure breed ))



## hgvdhq

Najdi sheep 
Pure breed

Source
Saudi Arabia
Area, we find ((Riyadh))

Characterized by the following: --
1 = very large
2 = hair is fine
3 = many of the meat
4 = multiple births in the abdomen and one










Colors come
1 = white

















2 = black
Mady head and feet white


















































pictures are not a royal

Only 2 Royal :slapfloor:


----------



## hgvdhq

hgvdhq said:


> Najdi sheep


----------



## toth boer goats

> Only 2 Royal


 LOL :ROFL:

They are gorgeous animals... and really tall....  :greengrin:


----------



## SDK

i love the size! they're huge animals.. lots of meat!


----------



## sweetgoats

They look like a Llama and a sheep. They are really cool looking. I want a couple. :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i think theyre beautiful. love the hiar!!


----------

